# Boris and his chick



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Boris luvs his catnip chick -tis all soggy now 
that's one of my Macaws spare feathers -I wasw cleaning her aviary and dropped it apparently he likes those too 
CLICK to play
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket ... CF3486.mp4


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I cant get it to work :cryin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i cant seem to get it to work either,,_


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

ok try this -Click on pic


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :lol: I love his stripes


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Love that he's not sure what to do at one point, clean? play with feather? drool over chick? Sensory overload! 

He's very cute!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

popoki said:


> Love that he's not sure what to do at one point, clean? play with feather? drool over chick? Sensory overload!
> 
> He's very cute!


Boris has coordination problems so it makes him look dithery


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

tagalong said:


> Boris has coordination problems so it makes him look dithery


Ah, I remember reading about him before! Does it cause him any other problems?

The more ginger tabby cats I see on here, the more I'm falling for them!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

awwww how cute, look how many beds you have! How many cats you got?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

popoki said:


> Ah, I remember reading about him before! Does it cause him any other problems?
> 
> The more ginger tabby cats I see on here, the more I'm falling for them!


Boris had oxygen deficiency at birth causing him to be born with part of the cerebellum in the brain damaged this makes him have to try really hard to coordinate himself -he can't jump or climb and uses puppy pads instead of a tray as he has to lie on his side . However he loves ife and lives it to the full


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

K1nS said:


> awwww how cute, look how many beds you have! How many cats you got?


well 5 altogether but a lot of beds it seems 
At one time i had 9 and so collected beds -just never got to take any away :blink:


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

tagalong said:


> Boris had oxygen deficiency at birth causing him to be born with part of the cerebellum in the brain damaged this makes him have to try really hard to coordinate himself -he can't jump or climb and uses puppy pads instead of a tray as he has to lie on his side . However he loves ife and lives it to the full


Awww, he certainly looks like he loves life, and catnip! 
xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hes gorgeous bless him,
what a shame he has problems, but he looks really happy and thats the main thing. hes a one off, gorgeous brave boy.
michelle x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Loveeeeee the video, he is so so adorable


----------

